# Legacy Ornamental Router Mill Model 1000 for sale $2000



## Cindy Drozda (Jul 9, 2016)

The Legacy Ornamental Mill/Lathe is for fluting, reeding, twists, and other router milling on wood. This model is an older one, Model 1000. It is not CNC or power feed. Total length of machine 86" x 26". Workspace size about 69" x 8". I got this machine to do some replacement balusters for the Stanley Hotel several years ago. Now I have moved into a smaller shop and need the space. Does a variety of pitches, including some non-standard ones. Everything works very well. Router (with height adjustment), extra gears, owners manual included.

I have this machine listed for sale on several other wood machine forums, and on Craigslist. When it sells, I will update this post.

Located in Erie Colorado, 80516. No shipping, please!

Please *send me a private message *to come see it.
(Personal info removed by moderator)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2016)

Cindy, I removed your personal contact info. We can't allow that on the open forum. Pm/conversation is the correct way to relay your info.
Thank you.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 10, 2016)

Awesome work on those spindles. I have an old claw ball table and I always wondered how they did the flutes. Now I know. Gary


----------



## Cindy Drozda (Jul 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Cindy, I removed your personal contact info. We can't allow that on the open forum. Pm/conversation is the correct way to relay your info.
> Thank you.


Whoops, very sorry...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2016)

No problem....


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 25, 2016)

That is some fancy woodwork!


----------

